# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بحث تموم

## mahdi_artur

---

----------


## Calvert

پزشک عمومی 900 هزار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meghdad

مهدی ممنون بابت نکات خوبی ک گفتی...
یسری صحبت اینا هستش واست خصوصی میفرستم...
متاسفانه ممکنه یسری ازین عکسا فوتوشاپ ادیت شده باشه...
بهرحال توی خصوصی واست اون چیزایی ک لازمه رو میگم...

----------


## meghdad

مهدی جان نمیشه فقط به این عکسا بسنده کرد....
اکثرپزشکایی ک با بیمارستانا کارمیکنن بصورت درصدی هستش..
این عکسایی ک گذاشتی ممکنه فوتوشاپ باشه...

بهرحال نکات خوبیو گفتی ک با دید باز واسه اینده تصمیم بگیریم...

مهدی این حرف خیلی مدته توی دلم هستش میخام بزنم...
اخه چرا کشوری با این همه معدن طلا نقره و...نفت گاز و...
باید همیشه خدا واسه همچی صف ببنده... دلار نان....
یاد اون کوپنهای دهه ۶۰ ۷۰ میوفتم....

الانم وضعیت همین سیاست کثیفی شده کنکور تجربی بولد شده...
ک فله ای دست توی جیب ملت کنن یه جوری مارکت زدن....
واسه موفق شدن توی این راه این پک این کتاب و.....از ما بخری....

حرف زیاده سعی میکنم یه بار کامل واست خصوصیش کنم...
این چیزا هیچوقت تغییر نمیکنه....
انقد باید ازین کنکور ارتزاق کنن خون ملتو بخورن...تا بلکه سیر بشن

----------


## meghdad

مهدی ما الان بحثمون حقوق پزشک اینا نیستش....
بحثمون اون سیاستای کثیفی هستش ک میاد مثل چندسال پیش کنکور ریاضی بولد کردن ازش ارتزاق کردن بعدش انداختنش دور....
بعدش همین مافیا اومد کنکور تجربی شروع کرد به بولد کردن
و استارت تیغ زدن از ملت شرو شد....
واقعا گریم گرفت این چیزارو گفتم....هعییی

----------


## meghdad

خواستم بگم دوستان هزاران راه برای موفقیت شدن هستش...
ولی متاسفانه اقتصاد ما بیمار فلج شده هیچگونه هم درست بشو نیست...سعی کنین یه رشته درست درمون بخونین ازینجا بزنین بیرون...خلاصه همین!!!

بازیچه اهداف سیاسی این مافیا نشید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## امین باقری نژاد

> جراح ارتوپد
> (تمامی ارقام به ریال)
> فایل پیوست 94740
> پزشک عمومی
> دقیق ببینید!
> « حقوق » بیمارستان « پزشک عمومی » ۹۷۱ هزار
> فایل پیوست 94741
> متخصص قلب
> فایل پیوست 94742
> ...


اصلا باورم نمیشه. میگفتن درامد پزشک هایی ک فقط در بیمارستان کار میکنن کمه ولی تا این حد نمیدونستم :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (97):

----------


## Eli..

اگه پزشکی بشه ماهی هزار تومن من بازم واسش تلاش میکنم تا بهش برسم.اما پزشک عمومی تو شهر ما پارسال ماهی۲۰میلیون..اون سری هم رفتم چشم پزشک حساب کردم از ویزیتاش ماهی ۴۰میلیون در میاره :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خواستم بگم دوستان هزاران راه برای موفقیت شدن هستش...
> ولی متاسفانه اقتصاد ما بیمار فلج شده هیچگونه هم درست بشو نیست...سعی کنین یه رشته درست درمون بخونین ازینجا بزنین بیرون...خلاصه همین!!!
> 
> بازیچه اهداف سیاسی این مافیا نشید


ارقام فیک نیستن واقعا همین قدره 
کنکور تجربی مثل یه قیفه باریکه
دو طرفش هیچی نیست
فقط همون باریکه ای که بچه ها رو فیلتر میکنه منبع چاپ پوله و هر کی میخواد از این قیف راحت تر رد بشه بیشترم پول میده (به خیال خودش البته)
ته همه ماجرا علاقه ست 
اگه باشه رشد و پیشرفتم به نسبت حاصل میشه
در غیر این صورت دو طرف ماجرا یکیه

----------


## meghdad

دوستان بحث اصلی این تاپیک حقوق پزشکان نیست...
لطفا حمله نکنین....
بحث اصلی اینه واسه ایندتون حداقل ۲۰ساله ایندتون یه تصمیم درست بگیرین توش موفق بشین با دید باز...
خلاصه تک بعدی نباشین توی هر رشته ای ک هستین سعی کنید خلاقیت بخرج بدین طرح ایده جدید از خودتون نشون بدین ....سعی کنین بهترین خودتون باشین...
خلاصه چشم بسته خودتون توی این سراب نندازین...
یسری اتفاقات هستش هیچ کس نمیتونه پیش بینی کنه اتفاق میوفته یانه ممکنه در ده سال آینده یسری طرحا ایده هایی خلق بشه دستگاهایی طرح بشه ک یسری رشته ها کامل محو بشن ...حواستون باشه

----------


## meghdad

> ارقام فیک نیستن واقعا همین قدره 
> کنکور تجربی مثل یه قیفه باریکه
> دو طرفش هیچی نیست
> فقط همون باریکه ای که بچه ها رو فیلتر میکنه منبع چاپ پوله و هر کی میخواد از این قیف راحت تر رد بشه بیشترم پول میده (به خیال خودش البته)
> ته همه ماجرا علاقه ست 
> اگه باشه رشد و پیشرفتم به نسبت حاصل میشه
> در غیر این صورت دو طرف ماجرا یکیه


آره دقیقا یه قیف باریک
دقیقا بحث اصلی بنده همین هستش...
اون علاقه اس ک عامل اصلی هستش...
هیییییی

----------


## meghdad

> اگه پزشکی بشه ماهی هزار تومن من بازم واسش تلاش میکنم تا بهش برسم.اما پزشک عمومی تو شهر ما پارسال ماهی۲۰میلیون..اون سری هم رفتم چشم پزشک حساب کردم از ویزیتاش ماهی ۴۰میلیون در میاره


ارزش کار یه پزشک با یه کارگر پمپ بنزین خیلی فرق میکنه...
چرا؟
چون شما جونتون به اون سپردید ک اگر خدای نکرده اتفاقی براتون زیر نظر ایشون افتاد در قبالش مسئولن...
یه پزشک میتونه توی یه ساعت با یه عمل جراحی حقوق یکسال یه کارگر پمپ بنزین دربیاره.
و یه پزشک حتی اگر یه خطای میلیمتری انجام بده دستش بلرزه فرداش جوابگوعه ممکن یه ادم زیر دستش بمیره مسئول هستش...
جون آدمی شوخی بردار نیستش...

----------


## Bahar1377

پزشک عمومی درمانگاه محلمون که باهاش دوستیم، از شنبه تا چهارشنبه، از ۷ صبح تا ۱۲ ظهر ، ماهی ۱ تومن میگیره!
اما یه سری دوره رفته ، رفته تو کار تزریق ژل ، لیزر، کاشت مو و ...یه مطبم زده بالا شهر، فکر کنم بیش از ۲۰ تومن حقوق داره درماه....

----------


## meghdad

> پزشک عمومی درمانگاه محلمون که باهاش دوستیم، از شنبه تا چهارشنبه، از ۷ صبح تا ۱۲ ظهر ، ماهی ۱ تومن میگیره!
> اما یه سری دوره رفته ، رفته تو کار تزریق ژل ، لیزر، کاشت مو و ...یه مطبم زده بالا شهر، فکر کنم بیش از ۲۰ تومن حقوق داره درماه....


دقیقا اینجا بحث تخصص مهارت دانش و ارزش کارهستش که حرف اول میزنه!

----------


## r.n.p

بعد شما داری واسه این حقوق 2 تومنی ترمی 15 تومن پول میدی؟ حاجی بیا برو بیرون از این رشته برو تو فاز هنری ماهی 100 تومن دربیار انقدرم ما را خشته نکن
نکته 2: پرداختی ها به صورت مرحله ای پرداخت میشه مثلا 10 تا 3 ملیون تومن الان حقوق پزشک عمومی بالای 15 تومان است در اخر این رشته هیچ اش دهن سوزی نیست نه بهتر از بقیس نه بدتر

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بعد شما داری واسه این حقوق 2 تومنی ترمی 15 تومن پول میدی؟ حاجی بیا برو بیرون از این رشته برو تو فاز هنری ماهی 100 تومن دربیار انقدرم ما را خشته نکن
> نکته 2: پرداختی ها به صورت مرحله ای پرداخت میشه مثلا 10 تا 3 ملیون تومن الان حقوق پزشک عمومی بالای 15 تومان است در اخر این رشته هیچ اش دهن سوزی نیست نه بهتر از بقیس نه بدتر


عزیز دل اولا من خودم خسته ام دیگه قصد ندارم شما رو هم خشته کنم
ثانیا ما تو پارک محله مون یه بساط بلال داریم که دونه ای ده هزار تومان بلال رو می فروشه و دونه ای ۵۰۰ تک تومنم خرجشه.تازه تعطیلیم نداره و پنجشنبه وجمعه ها سرش شلوغ ترم می شه اگه روزی پنجاه تا بلال بفروشه ۵۰۰ هزار تومن درآمد روزانه داره و ماهی ۱۵ میلیون و الی آخر ... اینطور که شما داری میگی 10 تا فیش 1و نیم میلیونی مثل داستان پرت و چرندی که واسه بلال فروش گفتمه و همه میدونیم نهایت ماهی 3 تومن به زور بتونه در بیاره..
ثالثا من خیلی وقته فکر انصرافم..فقط 1 ترم رفتم دانشگاه امسالم بلاتکلیفم هنوز و تصمیمم قطعی شد انصرافم قطعیه چون فهمیدم ته این همه دست و بال زدن هیچی نبود ، اگه قبلا واسه پولش اومدم دوباره کنکور دادم الان دیگه منتظر همونم نیستم و فهمیدم کارای دیگه ای ام هست که بتونم هم با علاقه انجام شون بدم و هم به درامد بالا برسم.
موفق باشی

----------


## Eli..

> عزیز دل اولا من خودم خسته ام دیگه قصد ندارم شما رو هم خشته کنم
> ثانیا ما تو پارک محله مون یه بساط بلال داریم که دونه ای ده هزار تومان بلال رو می فروشه و دونه ای ۵۰۰ تک تومنم خرجشه.تازه تعطیلیم نداره و پنجشنبه وجمعه ها سرش شلوغ ترم می شه اگه روزی پنجاه تا بلال بفروشه ۵۰۰ هزار تومن درآمد روزانه داره و ماهی ۱۵ میلیون و الی آخر ... اینطور که شما داری میگی 10 تا فیش 1و نیم میلیونی مثل داستان پرت و چرندی که واسه بلال فروش گفتمه و همه میدونیم نهایت ماهی 3 تومن به زور بتونه در بیاره..
> ثالثا من خیلی وقته فکر انصرافم..فقط 1 ترم رفتم دانشگاه امسالم بلاتکلیفم هنوز و تصمیمم قطعی شد انصرافم قطعیه چون فهمیدم ته این همه دست و بال زدن هیچی نبود ، اگه قبلا واسه پولش اومدم دوباره کنکور دادم الان دیگه منتظر همونم نیستم و فهمیدم کارای دیگه ای ام هست که بتونم هم با علاقه انجام شون بدم و هم به درامد بالا برسم.
> موفق باشی


دوست عزیز اگه بخاطر پول رفتی که بهتره انصراف بدی.چون دندون درآمدش خیلی بهتره.ولی اگه علاقه هم داری و فهمیدی درآمد نیست داری اشتباه میکنی.تصمیم با خودته.ولی عاقلانه ترین تصمیم رو بگیر.موفق باشی

----------


## Django

*آره باو اصن پزشکی خر است.
رانندگی اسنپ خوب است. 
تکنسین برق خوب است.(2 نمونه از شغلای خودم بود..)
کم چیز مزخرف تو زندگیمون داریم باید بیاییم پست های جذاب شما ها رو هم ببینیم.
باو شما که از انجمن شاکی بودی همیشه, بکش بیرون برو!
بذار بچه ها با رویاهای عالیشون زندگی کنن شاید سال دیگه هم کلی رتبه خوب از انجمن در بیاد.
از ما که گذشت ولی بچه های کنکوری بدونید پزشکی راحت ترین شغلیه که میتونه رفاهتون رو بسازه. 
حرف این تنبل ها رو هم گوش ندید.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *آره باو اصن پزشکی خر است.
> رانندگی اسنپ خوب است. 
> تکنسین برق خوب است.(2 نمونه از شغلای خودم بود..)
> کم چیز مزخرف تو زندگیمون داریم باید بیاییم پست های جذاب شما ها رو هم ببینیم.
> باو شما که از انجمن شاکی بودی همیشه, بکش بیرون برو!
> بذار بچه ها با رویاهای عالیشون زندگی کنن شاید سال دیگه هم کلی رتبه خوب از انجمن در بیاد.
> از ما که گذشت ولی بچه های کنکوری بدونید پزشکی راحت ترین شغلیه که میتونه رفاهتون رو بسازه. 
> حرف این تنبل ها رو هم گوش ندید.*


کلا پست اول و کامل نخونده به رگبار ببند
تو هر کاری اگه جای پیشرفت باشه میشه به درامد بالارسید
آدم عاقل اسنپ کار کردن جای پیشرفت داره؟
تکنسین برق تو ایران جای پیشرفت داره؟
کمتر چرند بباف و مقایسه کن و تهشم اعدام کن ما رو

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *آره باو اصن پزشکی خر است.
> رانندگی اسنپ خوب است. 
> تکنسین برق خوب است.(2 نمونه از شغلای خودم بود..)
> کم چیز مزخرف تو زندگیمون داریم باید بیاییم پست های جذاب شما ها رو هم ببینیم.
> باو شما که از انجمن شاکی بودی همیشه, بکش بیرون برو!
> بذار بچه ها با رویاهای عالیشون زندگی کنن شاید سال دیگه هم کلی رتبه خوب از انجمن در بیاد.
> از ما که گذشت ولی بچه های کنکوری بدونید پزشکی راحت ترین شغلیه که میتونه رفاهتون رو بسازه. 
> حرف این تنبل ها رو هم گوش ندید.*


ببخشید بچه تنبل منظورتون استارتره؟؟
طرف داره پزشکی میخونه

----------


## amir.13

هدف استارتر و سلامت روانیشون دقیقا مشخص نیست ولی با یه سرچ ساده میشه حداقل حقوق کارگر! در سال ۹۹ رو در سایت وزارت مربوطه مشاهده کرد که فکر میکنم خیلی خیلی معتبرتر از ۴ تا عکس من درآوردی باشه! *در کل وای به حال انجمنی که پاسخگو و راهنماش شمایی استارتر عزیز.*

----------


## Shadowfien

سلام، اگه خیلی خوشبینانه هم به این تصاویر نگاه کنیم و بخودمون بقبولونیم که فیک نیستن، این ها واریزی های اینترن ها و رزیدنت هاست و نه پزشک ها،ابنترن ها بسته به شیفت هاشون بین 1تا 1/5 و رزیدنت ها هم بین 1/5تا 3تومن میگیرن و اینا درآمد دوران دانشجویی اون ها هست.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> هدف استارتر و سلامت روانیشون دقیقا مشخص نیست ولی با یه سرچ ساده میشه حداقل حقوق کارگر! در سال ۹۹ رو در سایت وزارت مربوطه مشاهده کرد که فکر میکنم خیلی خیلی معتبرتر از ۴ تا عکس من درآوردی باشه! *در کل وای به حال انجمنی که پاسخگو و راهنماش شمایی استارتر عزیز.*


اولا ک اگ ما با نمونه سوال پاس میشیم شما با خون دل و عرق جبین پاس نمیشین... با دلم و دلوم و ساز و اواز تا نیمه شب تو خوابگاه نگین الکیه که خدا شاهده نیست
دوما ک اعتراض ب اون 2تا طرح و قانون سروصدا نداشت مثل این.... اطلاع رسانی گسترده هم نداشت... 
فک کردین دانشجوی پزشکی نشسته سر در مجلس ببینه چ خبری بیرون میاد تا بفهمه؟ نه... اطلاع رسانیش گسترده بود... 

ثالثا وقتی میگن دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی علوم پزشکی.. اسمش فقط پزشکی داره.. رسمش ک هم پزشکی هم دندون هم دارو و پرستاری و غیره داره... 

الکی جبهه میگیرین چرا... 

پزشک عمومی فک کردی درامدش چقدره خیلی شانس بیاره بعد طرحش تو ی درمانگاهی شبکه بهداشتی جایی با ۳ تا ۴ تومن حقوق...رزیدنت هم که تا ۴ و ۵سال بیگاری میکشن ازش با ۱تومن حقوق
دانشجوی پزشکی اگ دردش پول باشه...میره خارج از کشور که حداقل ۳برابر پزشک عمومی در ایران درامد دارن نمونش عراق و هند و... نتونست بره؟... اوکی میره منطقه محروم... اونجا تازه بیشتر تفاوت طبقاتی هست اگ دنبال کلاس گذاشتنه بیشتر میتونه کلاس بذاره...
منم خیلی جوش شما رو میزدم و همه جام میگم حق پرستارا تو ایران خورده شده
 خواهرم ۴سال پرستاری خوند زودتر مستقل شد و درامد داره زحمت و سختیش ۱۰ درصد سختیا و نخوابی های من نیست و نبود...نوش جونش تنشون سلامت همه ی پرستارا

#سلامت_فدای_پول_رو_بیخیال #فقط_چرت_نگیم
اینو از یه دانشجوی پزشکی توی چنل توییتاشون کپی کردم حوصله تایپ ندارم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اولا ک اگ ما با نمونه سوال پاس میشیم شما با خون دل و عرق جبین پاس نمیشین... با دلم و دلوم و ساز و اواز تا نیمه شب تو خوابگاه������ نگین الکیه که خدا شاهده نیست
> دوما ک اعتراض ب اون 2تا طرح و قانون سروصدا نداشت مثل این.... اطلاع رسانی گسترده هم نداشت... 
> فک کردین دانشجوی پزشکی نشسته سر در مجلس ببینه چ خبری بیرون میاد تا بفهمه؟ نه... اطلاع رسانیش گسترده بود... 
> 
> ثالثا وقتی میگن دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی علوم پزشکی.. اسمش فقط پزشکی داره.. رسمش ک هم پزشکی هم دندون هم دارو و پرستاری و غیره داره... 
> 
> الکی جبهه میگیرین چرا... 
> 
> پزشک عمومی فک کردی درامدش چقدره خیلی شانس بیاره بعد طرحش تو ی درمانگاهی شبکه بهداشتی جایی با ۳ تا ۴ تومن حقوق...رزیدنت هم که تا ۴ و ۵سال بیگاری میکشن ازش با ۱تومن حقوق
> ...


وضعیت درامد و ... شو گفته خودت از تو حرفاش در بیار 
منم حرفم چیز دیگه است
۴ تا فیش اولو ک دیدین بقیه حرفا رو نخونده منفی بدین و بی احترامی کنید....
@amir.13

----------


## mahdi_artur

اونی که اصل قضیه رو گرفت کافیه (۲ ۳ نفر)
بقیه هم هر اسمی خواستید بزارید روی من و حرفام قطعا در اینده خیلیاتون متوجه حرفام میشید

----------


## meghdad

> *آره باو اصن پزشکی خر است.
> رانندگی اسنپ خوب است. 
> تکنسین برق خوب است.(2 نمونه از شغلای خودم بود..)
> کم چیز مزخرف تو زندگیمون داریم باید بیاییم پست های جذاب شما ها رو هم ببینیم.
> باو شما که از انجمن شاکی بودی همیشه, بکش بیرون برو!
> بذار بچه ها با رویاهای عالیشون زندگی کنن شاید سال دیگه هم کلی رتبه خوب از انجمن در بیاد.
> از ما که گذشت ولی بچه های کنکوری بدونید پزشکی راحت ترین شغلیه که میتونه رفاهتون رو بسازه. 
> حرف این تنبل ها رو هم گوش ندید.*


ای بابا حاجی میدونی چی داری تفت میدی؟
مگه به حرف منو توعه ک طرف بره رشته ای ک بهش علاقه نداره اینهمه هزینه کنه....؟
حاجی این رسمش نی هم حکم صادر کنی هم اعدام کنی مگه تو خدایی؟
چی میگی واسه خودت ناموسن

حاجی مگه اسلحه گذاشته توی کله ات بیای توی تاپیک..؟

الکی بچه هارو نفرست توی سراب لطفا!

بعدشم از روی ظاهر حرفای من مهدی چرت پرت تفت نده 
حیف ک وقتم واسم ارزش داره 
حیف شخصیتم اجازه نمیده 
فقط میخوام بگم عزیز تا وقتی کفشایی یکی نپوشیدی باهاش راه نرفتی یا مسیری ک اون رفته نرفتی حق نداری درمورد من یا هرکس دگ قضاوت کنی...
خداروشکر ماها سرمون توی زندگی خودمون مسیرمونه

----------


## meghdad

> اولا ک اگ ما با نمونه سوال پاس میشیم شما با خون دل و عرق جبین پاس نمیشین... با دلم و دلوم و ساز و اواز تا نیمه شب تو خوابگاه������ نگین الکیه که خدا شاهده نیست
> دوما ک اعتراض ب اون 2تا طرح و قانون سروصدا نداشت مثل این.... اطلاع رسانی گسترده هم نداشت... 
> فک کردین دانشجوی پزشکی نشسته سر در مجلس ببینه چ خبری بیرون میاد تا بفهمه؟ نه... اطلاع رسانیش گسترده بود... 
> 
> ثالثا وقتی میگن دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی علوم پزشکی.. اسمش فقط پزشکی داره.. رسمش ک هم پزشکی هم دندون هم دارو و پرستاری و غیره داره... 
> 
> الکی جبهه میگیرین چرا... 
> 
> پزشک عمومی فک کردی درامدش چقدره خیلی شانس بیاره بعد طرحش تو ی درمانگاهی شبکه بهداشتی جایی با ۳ تا ۴ تومن حقوق...رزیدنت هم که تا ۴ و ۵سال بیگاری میکشن ازش با ۱تومن حقوق
> ...


مهدی داداش اونایی ک باید منظورتو بفهمن فهمیدن...
اینایی هم دارن سینه هاشونو جرمیدن ک بگن نه این رشته اوکیه فلان بسیار بزار درحد لالیگا بزار جر بدن چندسال بعد کارما کار خودش میکنه به یه ورتم نگیر حرفاشونو...بزار اینا توی توهماتشون باشن پای بساط بزنن برقصن به وقتش لگدشو میخورن....
بزار خودشون برن بفهمن جریان چیه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام، اگه خیلی خوشبینانه هم به این تصاویر نگاه کنیم و بخودمون بقبولونیم که فیک نیستن، این ها واریزی های اینترن ها و رزیدنت هاست و نه پزشک ها،ابنترن ها بسته به شیفت هاشون بین 1تا 1/5 و رزیدنت ها هم بین 1/5تا 3تومن میگیرن و اینا درآمد دوران دانشجویی اون ها هست.


سلام 
ببین گل پسر 
اولا در تمام نقاط جهان، رزیدنت‌ها و اینترن‌ها به عنوان پزشک محسوب میشن (نه دانشجو!) در کشور ماعه که برچسب دانشجو گرفتن.. این از این.
ثانیا
اگه به شما بگن توی ماه چندین شب نخواب و عین تراکتور ۹۰ ساعت در هفته کار بکن و آخر برج هم 800 (میانگین دستمزد اینترن) یا 1.700 (میانگین دستمزد رزیدنت) بهت بدن حس بیگاری و بردگی بهت دست نمیده؟!

----------


## meghdad

واقعا قلبم به درد میاد .....وقتی میبینم داریم سعی. میکنیم این جوونای ۱۸ تا ۲۰ ساله رو آگاهش کنیم اینجوری فریب یسری حرفا نخوره بعدش یسری ک سر از هیچی درنمیارن فکر میکنن پزشکی رشته ایه ک پولساز هستش باید بگم عزیز توی احمقی بهت برنخوره ولی سعی کن بجای برخوردن دلیلش بپرسی؟
دلیلشم میگم دوست خوبم تا وقتی ک شما دستت بازه میتونی درباره خوبیا بدیای این رشته راست دروغ بدون مسیرش و صفر تا صدش از دانشجو های این رشته پرس جو نکنی اینده اشو نگاه نکنی نمیتونی همینجوری یه چیزی قبول کنی....
باید اول شخصیتت رو بشناسی بدونی توی زندگیت دنبال علم هستی یا ثروت کدوم شخصیتت رو بشناس گول تبلیغات رو نخور....
بدون همینایی ک میگن تجربی خوبه ۱۰ سال دگ این رشته از بورس افتاد یه رشته جدید اومد سرکار همینایی ک سنگ تجربیو به سینه میزنن میان اونو بولد میکنن بازارشو رواج میدن باشه؟؟ 
قرار نیس به حرف این اون گوش بدی باید تحلیل کنی بسنجی شرایطتت رو علاقه ات رو خیلی پارامترای دگ....

----------


## amir.13

> وضعیت درامد و ... شو گفته خودت از تو حرفاش در بیار 
> منم حرفم چیز دیگه است
> ۴ تا فیش اولو ک دیدین بقیه حرفا رو نخونده منفی بدین و بی احترامی کنید....
> @amir.13


بحث سر بقیه حرفا نیست ، بحث سر اینه که اسم تاپیکتون فیش حقوقی پزشکاس و با چنتا عکس که مسلما فیکن یسری نتیجه گیری کردین که اصلا مورد قبول هیچ عقل سلیمی نیست.
شاید حالا اقتضای سنتونه ولی در حال حاضر ۱ تومن ۲ تومن پول خورد حساب میشه. من به شخصه با ۱۰ روز کار (حدود ۹ ساعت) توی اسنپ راحت به طور خالص حداقل ۱/۵ رو درمیارم. فکر میکنید اگه بگید پزشک عمومی ۱۵ تومن حقوق میگیره خیلی زیاد و نجومیه؟ در واقع پولی نیست نسبت به وضعیت و تورم جامعه ما. به قول این دوستمون ۱ تا ۳ تومن حقوق رزیدنت ها و اینترناست. شما که پزشکی میخونید میتونید از دانشگاتون سوال کنید. راجب بقیه حرفاتون بله کاملا قبول دارم که اینجا بهشت پزشکان نیست و پزشکی صد در صد اون چیزی نیست که همه راجبش فکر میکنن. اما باز با توجه به این صنعت و اقتصاد فلج ما یکی از بهترین شغل هاست و هیچ شکی توش نیست.
اگه بی احترامی کردم عذر میخوام

----------


## meghdad

> سلام 
> ببین گل پسر 
> اولا در تمام نقاط جهان، رزیدنت‌ها و اینترن‌ها به عنوان پزشک محسوب میشن (نه دانشجو!) در کشور ماعه که برچسب دانشجو گرفتن.. این از این.
> ثانیا
> اگه به شما بگن توی ماه چندین شب نخواب و عین تراکتور ۹۰ ساعت در هفته کار بکن و آخر برج هم 800 (میانگین دستمزد اینترن) یا 1.700 (میانگین دستمزد رزیدنت) بهت بدن حس بیگاری و بردگی بهت دست نمیده؟!


مهدی داداش نمیدونم چی بگم اون ادمایی ک میان این رشته رو پرچم میکنن چرا اون نمک نشناسا این شیفت شبا این بیگاریا این رفتارای ملت ک باهاشون توی بیمارستانا میشه اون صحنه های تصادف و الی اخر نمیگن چرا نمیگن این وزرات بهداشت ک یه دانشجورو به مدت ۱۸ سال به بیگاری میگیره یه دوقرون میندازه جلوشون بعنوان حقوق ک پول حتی کرایه یه ماهشونم نمیشه پول هیچی نمیشه ای بابا 
چرا واقعیتارو نمیگن ؟میترسن بازارشون کساد بشه؟
درنوندونیشون تخته بشه؟
چرا باید همیشه چوب توهماتمون بخوریم 
چرا باید همیشه خدا یه راهیو بریم تهش بن بسته

----------


## mahdi_artur

> مهدی داداش نمیدونم چی بگم اون ادمایی ک میان این رشته رو پرچم میکنن چرا اون نمک نشناسا این شیفت شبا این بیگاریا این رفتارای ملت ک باهاشون توی بیمارستانا میشه اون صحنه های تصادف و الی اخر نمیگن چرا نمیگن این وزرات بهداشت ک یه دانشجورو به مدت ۱۸ سال به بیگاری میگیره یه دوقرون میندازه جلوشون بعنوان حقوق ک پول حتی کرایه یه ماهشونم نمیشه پول هیچی نمیشه ای بابا 
> چرا واقعیتارو نمیگن ؟میترسن بازارشون کساد بشه؟
> درنوندونیشون تخته بشه؟
> چرا باید همیشه چوب توهماتمون بخوریم 
> چرا باید همیشه خدا یه راهیو بریم تهش بن بسته


داداش این حرفا تازگی نداره که دارم میزنم 
صرفا واسه این بود که یه مقایسه ای بشه و ببینن خبری هم نیس ته این راه
در ضمن بزار مسخره کنن 
وزیر بهداشت توی حرفاش همین حرفا رو زد فرداش مسخره اش کردن سوژه مجازی شده بود تا چند هفته
دیگه ما که عددی نیستیم که بخوایم تازه خرده بگیریم

----------


## meghdad

> بحث سر بقیه حرفا نیست ، بحث سر اینه که اسم تاپیکتون فیش حقوقی پزشکاس و با چنتا عکس که مسلما فیکن یسری نتیجه گیری کردین که اصلا مورد قبول هیچ عقل سلیمی نیست.
> شاید حالا اقتضای سنتونه ولی در حال حاضر ۱ تومن ۲ تومن پول خورد حساب میشه. من به شخصه با ۱۰ روز کار (حدود ۹ ساعت) توی اسنپ راحت به طور خالص حداقل ۱/۵ رو درمیارم. فکر میکنید اگه بگید پزشک عمومی ۱۵ تومن حقوق میگیره خیلی زیاد و نجومیه؟ در واقع پولی نیست نسبت به وضعیت و تورم جامعه ما. به قول این دوستمون ۱ تا ۳ تومن حقوق رزیدنت ها و اینترناست. شما که پزشکی میخونید میتونید از دانشگاتون سوال کنید. راجب بقیه حرفاتون بله کاملا قبول دارم که اینجا بهشت پزشکان نیست و پزشکی صد در صد اون چیزی نیست که همه راجبش فکر میکنن. اما باز با توجه به این صنعت و اقتصاد فلج ما یکی از بهترین شغل هاست و هیچ شکی توش نیست.
> اگه بی احترامی کردم عذر میخوام


سلام امیر جان ممنون بابت اینکه قشنگ نظرتو با احترام بیان کردی 
بحث حرف اصلی من اصلا درامد این رشته نیست 
بحث ما اینه که یسری مافیا پشت این کنکور تجربی هستن
میان جوونای مارو با این تبلیغاتشون فریب میدن میفرستنشون سمت پزشکی ایا کسی از فردای خودش خبر داره ک از ۲۰ سال دگ خبر داشته باشه؟ بحث اینه آدم باید دنبال علاقش بره نه بازیچه ای
این سیاست بشه عمر جوونیشو توی رشته ای که با دید پول بش نگاه میکنه بره تهشم منجر به خودکشی افسردگی بشه چون راه برگشتی نداره؟ما حرفمون اینه این ذهنیت پول اینارو باید از سرشون پاک کنن اگر بخوایم با دید پولسازی پزشکی پیش بریم
مطمعنن ده سال دگ هم اینده این رشته میشه مثل رشته مهندسی 
دلیل اینک تاکید اساسی رو آگاهی کردن مردم دارم همینه تحت تاثیر حرف عوام قرار نگیرن تحت تاثیر جو خون قرار نگیرن چون یه مشت دلال این وسط جم شدن اگر بخوایم با دید پولی نگاه کردن ببینیم وضعیتش معلومه تاریخ همیشه تکرار میشه...

----------


## meghdad

> داداش این حرفا تازگی نداره که دارم میزنم 
> صرفا واسه این بود که یه مقایسه ای بشه و ببینن خبری هم نیس ته این راه
> در ضمن بزار مسخره کنن 
> وزیر بهداشت توی حرفاش همین حرفا رو زد فرداش مسخره اش کردن سوژه مجازی شده بود تا چند هفته
> دیگه ما که عددی نیستیم که بخوایم تازه خرده بگیریم


باشه دادا درجریانم...
بالاخره اگر وظیفه ای بود اطلاع رسانی درستی انجام دادی دمتم گرم :Yahoo (4): 
و اینجاس ک شاعر میگه  :Yahoo (21): 
صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند. :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## farzaddd

اینا حقوق نیست کارانه یه ماه یا دوماهشونه.بعضیاشم حق کروناست.درضمن درامد پزشک به پرکیسشون بستگی داره.

----------


## meghdad

> اینا حقوق نیست کارانه یه ماه یا دوماهشونه.بعضیاشم حق کروناست.درضمن درامد پزشک به پرکیسشون بستگی داره.


بله متاسفانه چشم ملت کور شده

----------


## amir.13

> سلام امیر جان ممنون بابت اینکه قشنگ نظرتو با احترام بیان کردی 
> بحث حرف اصلی من اصلا درامد این رشته نیست 
> بحث ما اینه که یسری مافیا پشت این کنکور تجربی هستن
> میان جوونای مارو با این تبلیغاتشون فریب میدن میفرستنشون سمت پزشکی ایا کسی از فردای خودش خبر داره ک از ۲۰ سال دگ خبر داشته باشه؟ بحث اینه آدم باید دنبال علاقش بره نه بازیچه ای
> این سیاست بشه عمر جوونیشو توی رشته ای که با دید پول بش نگاه میکنه بره تهشم منجر به خودکشی افسردگی بشه چون راه برگشتی نداره؟ما حرفمون اینه این ذهنیت پول اینارو باید از سرشون پاک کنن اگر بخوایم با دید پولسازی پزشکی پیش بریم
> مطمعنن ده سال دگ هم اینده این رشته میشه مثل رشته مهندسی 
> دلیل اینک تاکید اساسی رو آگاهی کردن مردم دارم همینه تحت تاثیر حرف عوام قرار نگیرن تحت تاثیر جو خون قرار نگیرن چون یه مشت دلال این وسط جم شدن اگر بخوایم با دید پولی نگاه کردن ببینیم وضعیتش معلومه تاریخ همیشه تکرار میشه...


تشکر ؛ شما درست میفرمایین. بازم میگم حرف من سر این مسائلی که گفتین نیست (البته که اکثرشون از نظر من صحیحن). واقعیتش با یه تاپیک نمیشه مقابل این همه هجمه تبلیغات ایستاد. راجب اشباع شدن مهندسی هم با توجه به اینکه خودم مهندسی میخوندم ، مهم ترین دلیلش ضعف زیاد صنعت و اقتصاد کشوره. وقتی جایی صنعت نداره مهندس دقیقا میخواد چیکار؟ پزشکی و رشته های مشابهش با توجه به اینکه مستقیما با بهداشت و سلامت جامعه پیوند دارن از صنعت و اقتصاد خیلی تاثیر کمتری میگیرن.
بگذریم ؛ *بحث بنده اینه که ارقام و اعدادی که استارتر محترم راجب حقوق کادر درمان گذاشتن به هیچ وجه حقیقت نداره و این به راحتی قابل اثباته.* منکر سختیای پزشکی هم نیستم و قبول دارم آدم بدون علاقه نه تنها در این رشته ، بلکه در هیچ رشته و کار و فعالیتی به موفقیت نمیرسه. والسلام

----------


## Colonius

خوبم تازه نوشتی بعضیارو ، غالبا کم تر از اینه.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> عزیز دل اولا من خودم خسته ام دیگه قصد ندارم شما رو هم خشته کنم
> ثانیا ما تو پارک محله مون یه بساط بلال داریم که دونه ای ده هزار تومان بلال رو می فروشه و دونه ای ۵۰۰ تک تومنم خرجشه.تازه تعطیلیم نداره و پنجشنبه وجمعه ها سرش شلوغ ترم می شه اگه روزی پنجاه تا بلال بفروشه ۵۰۰ هزار تومن درآمد روزانه داره و ماهی ۱۵ میلیون و الی آخر ... اینطور که شما داری میگی 10 تا فیش 1و نیم میلیونی مثل داستان پرت و چرندی که واسه بلال فروش گفتمه و همه میدونیم نهایت ماهی 3 تومن به زور بتونه در بیاره..
> ثالثا من خیلی وقته فکر انصرافم..فقط 1 ترم رفتم دانشگاه امسالم بلاتکلیفم هنوز و تصمیمم قطعی شد انصرافم قطعیه چون فهمیدم ته این همه دست و بال زدن هیچی نبود ، اگه قبلا واسه پولش اومدم دوباره کنکور دادم الان دیگه منتظر همونم نیستم و فهمیدم کارای دیگه ای ام هست که بتونم هم با علاقه انجام شون بدم و هم به درامد بالا برسم.
> موفق باشی


سلام آقا مهدی
مورد اول : ممنون از تخمینت چون از اونم بهتر شدم  :Yahoo (1): 
مورد دوم : ناموسا میخوای انصراف بدی از پزشکی ؟؟؟

----------


## amir1376

*اخه خدایی اینا فیش حقوقی اند ؟ 

تاپیکو ب همراه نظرات دوستان خوندم منظور استارتز اینه صرفا واسه پول نیاین پزشکی و پولتونو الکی تو شکم مافیا کنکور تجربی نریزید منتهی واسه اثباتش واقعا نیاز نبود با اون مثلا فیش های حقوقی اینکارو انجام بده 
میتونست خیلی راحت تجربیات خودشو به عنوان دانشجو پزشکی بگه که قطعا تاثیر بیشتری داشت روی کسی که قصد تصمیم گیری داره


نظر شخصی : با توجه به تجربه م در زندگی ( که ناچیز هم هست ) بنظرم تو ایران به علاقه در حد 50 درصد توجه کنید*  :Yahoo (105): *همین که از کاری و رشته ای بدتون نیاد کفایت میکنه لازم نیست حتما عاشقش باشید من خودم متاسفانه وقتی رفتم دانشگاه فهمیدم از رشته فنی مهندسی متنفرم ( این رو پسرا بیشتر جدی بگیرند !!! )*

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بجای سرک کشیدن تو زندگی پزشک و دندونپزشک و میزان حقوق و اینکه فلان معلم خوبه یا اونیکی و کدوم دی وی دی و اینکه تراز برتر قلمچی کیه و فلانی چه رتبه ای آورد و... با برنامه ریزی و پشتکار درس بخونید، اگه هدفتون توی درس خوندنه و میخواید موفق بشید البته.
اگه معیارتون پوله به جایی نمیرسید، چون بدون علاقه کار میکنید و کار بدون علاقه سرانجام موفقیت آمیز نداره و بیمار وقتی ناراضی از مطب بیاد بیرون هر جا که بشینه بدتون رو میگه و تعداد بیماراتون کمتر و در نتیجه درآمدتون هم کمتر و کمتر میشه.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

ماهی 500 هزار هم به پزشک متخصص پول بدن برید بخونید
چون در رشته های دیگه بیکار هستید بیکار یعنی حقوق صفر ...
پس الکی مظلوم نمایی نکنید
بعد استاتر گرامی مردم خودشون وضع زندگی پزشکا از نزدیک میبینن نیازی به فیش حقوقی نیست
چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است
دوستان اصلا پزشکا به زور نون شکمشون در میارن ....بازم برید بخونید ....چون از همه رشته های کشور ایران بهتره
ببینید شما دارید بین بهتر و بدتر انتخاب میکنید قطع به یقین بدونید بهتره ...پس اگر  علاقه  دارین برید بخونید...نگران درامدش هم نباشید
گول این مظلوم نمایی ها هم نخورید ....خودون وضع زندگیشون برید از نزدیک ببینید نه یکی نه دو تا برید 100 تاش ببنیید ...ازشون سوال نکنید چون اکثرا دروغ میگن
پزشک یه حقوق جداگانه بیمارستان داره
اصل حقوق پزشک کارانه است اینو همه میدونن 
جدا از اون میتونه مطب خصوصی بزنه
میتونه مستقل طبابت بکنه
جدا از همه احترام داره
میتونه در دانشگاه تدریس کنه
همه اینها اینقدر دست تو رو باز میکنه که بشه بهترین رشته کشور

----------


## ahmadreza9001

با توجه به اینکه اطرافیان خودم پزشک هستن و دارم حقوقشون رو می‌بینم؛ این تاپیک یه مغلطه خنده‌داره!
حقوق همه افرادی که جاهای دولتی کار میکنن از حداقل حقوق اداره کار بیشتره این اول. دوم اینکه شما نمی‌تونید حقوق ماهیانه پزشک/پرستار یا هر نیروی درمانی که توی بیمارستان کار میکنه رو بذارید جلوتون بگید درآمدش همینه. دلیل خیلی واضحه! پزشک‌ها و پرستارهای بیمارستانی کارانه می‌گیرن که چند برابر حقوق اصلیه!
حقوق یک پزشک عمومی شاغل در بیمارستان بالای 20 میلیون در ماه و حقوق یه پزشک عمومی خارج از بیمارستان بین 10 الی 15 میلیونه (درآمدها در شهرهای مختلف خیلی متفاوته ولی بطور کلی زیر 8 تومن برای پزشکی که روزی 6 الی 8 ساعت کار میکنه نداریم!)
مشهورترین و معروف‌ترین متخصص‌ها و فوق‌تخصص‌ها هم توی بیمارستان دولتی کار میکنن اگه قرار بود آخر ماه یه میلیون حقوق بگیرن هرگز چنین کاری نمیکردن!

----------


## یار و غار تویی

پزشکا چون خیلی درخواست کمک بهشون میشه .....همیشه در مورد حقوقشون انکار میکنن
یه پزشک متخصص میشناسم 
خودش بهم گفت چون دوست چندین ساله منه
میگفت من درامدم خوبه
ولی انقدر هر روز بهم پیشنهاد کمک و خیر به بقیه میشه که همیشه انکار میکنم که انقدر درامد دارم و ناچارم دروغ بگم
چون من فقط به کسایی که بدونم کمک میکنم....
میگفت باور نمیکنی من روزانه بالای 10 نفر بهم پیشنهاد کمک میکنن از موسسه تا شخص عادی ...اینه که من نه موسسه خیریه هستم نه کمیته امداد
ولی وضع زندگی و درامدم باعث شده چنین بشه...این یه واقعیت هست

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> دوستان برای رسیدن به اون چیزی تو ذهن شماست زمان زیادی لازمه ،در واقع این تاپیک مال این بوده که اگه شما خدابخواد پزشک شدی اولش تو ذوقت نخوره .


این تایپک برای این نبود 
تایپک نباید با پول شروع میشد
اگر هدف تایپک مظلوم نمایی نبود 
باید میگفت برای رسیدن به زندگی خوب اگر در این رشته قدم بزاری زندگی خوبی میتونی تشکیل بدی
شما دو تا فرد مختلف مقایسه کنی در دو تا رشته مختلف قطعا در رشته پزشکی سرنوشت بهتری جلو روی خودش خواهد دید حتی با زحمت برابر
چون این رشته اساسش و زیر بناش در ایران ساخته شده
ما در خیلی از رشته ها هنوز هیچ بنیانی نداریم
خیلی از دانشجو های دکترا طرف 35 سالشه هنوز 1 ریال درامد نداره و بیکاره...اگر جایی باید مقایسه میشد باید اینطور مقایسه میشد
نگیم طرف بی عرضه است
نه اینطور نیست آمار فارغ التحصیلان بیکار دانشگاهی به 4 میلیون میرسه ..... ما 4 میلیون آدم بی عرضه نداریم
دقیقا اینه در رشته های دیگه اکثرا زیر بنایی برای رشته وجود نداره اطمینان شغلی در حد صفره
چرا طرف بعدا از فوق لیسانس و دکترا دانشگاه تهران .....راضی شده بره استخدام سپاه بشه
آیا دوست داشته بره ...از سر ناچاری  رفته
یه سر برو دانشگاه افسری امام علی و امام حسین تهران ببین چندتا فوق لیسانس و دکترای رشته های مختلف دارن آموزش میبینن تازه از ناچاری بشن افسر 
باید خودت رو بکشی شاید یه جایی کار گیرت بیاد یعنی باید بهترین باشی
ولی در پزشکی بهترین هم نباشی تضمین شغلی داری
فوق لیسانس مهندسی عمران دانشگاه تهران میشناسم ...میگفت من 1 سال رایگان کار کردم تازه کار گیرم بیاد برای آشنایی ....تازه ایشون شاگرد تاپ دانشگاه بوده
میگفت بعد از یکسال جایی میخوابیدم در بیابون که سگ ها میخوابیدن
بعد من پول بلیط برای برگشت بهم نمیدن
تازه بعد از 8 سال کار تونسته یه پراید بخره
میگفت ناراضیم میخوام این کار ول کنم یه مغازه بزنم ...این سرنوشت رشته تاپ مهندسی حتی شاگرد تاپ بودنش هست ...بقیه که ..مشخصه چیه بیکارن...این تازه خودش کشته

----------


## Zero_Horizon

:Yahoo (50): 
*
پزشکی رو برای درامد یا برای آینده تضمین شده انتخاب نکنید.......اینا اغلب تصورات و توهم هستن
خودم تا چندماه پیش فقط از بدی های پزشکی گوشم پر شده بود و اصلن قصد نداشتم پزشکی رو داخل  انتخاب هام قرار بدم ....ولی موقع انتخاب رشته وقتی شناخت دقیق تر و بهتری از پزشکی پیدا کردم مطمعن شدم که تمام روحیات و افکار من با این رشته جور درمیاد......با وجود تمام سختی هاش و باوجود آگاهی ای که از نقاط منفی بیشمارش داشتم پزشکی رو انتخاب کردم
کسی نمیگه حتمن برید فلان رشته......چیزی که باید همگی انجام بدیم انتخاب آگاهانه هست....نه انتخابی که براساس حرف دیگران یا رویاهای بچگی یا توهم های ذهنی باشه
توی زمان انتخاب رشته با کسایی آشنا شدم که حتی بعداز 7 سال خوندن پزشکی رو ول کردن
خیلی از این افراد موقع ورود به رشته ذهنیت های عجیب غریبی داشتن........یه مثال ساده بزنم مثل وقتی که همگی مون تازه وارد دبیرستان شدیم و اغلب اون اوایل میگفتیم من قراره دکتر بشم ولی وقتی کم کم با واقعیت کنکور روبه رو شدیم خیلی هامون اون تصورات و تموهم ها رو زنده به گور کردیم....کسی هم که فقط با یه سری تصورات اشتباه وارد پزشکی بشه وقتی با واقعیت ماجرا روبه رو میشه تحمل کردنش میشه عذاب و زندگیش تباه میشه.

جالبه....یه نفر رو دیدم که پزشک عمومی بود ولی پزشکی رو ول کرده و رفته وکیل شده............اینقدر نگید پزشک بشین تا آینده تون تضمین بشه....این یه دروغ بزرگه.....*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> پزشکی رو برای درامد یا برای آینده تضمین شده انتخاب نکنید.......اینا اغلب تصورات و توهم هستن
> خودم تا چندماه پیش فقط از بدی های پزشکی گوشم پر شده بود و اصلن قصد نداشتم پزشکی رو داخل  انتخاب هام قرار بدم ....ولی موقع انتخاب رشته وقتی شناخت دقیق تر و بهتری از پزشکی پیدا کردم مطمعن شدم که تمام روحیات و افکار من با این رشته جور درمیاد......با وجود تمام سختی هاش و باوجود آگاهی ای که از نقاط منفی بیشمارش داشتم پزشکی رو انتخاب کردم
> کسی نمیگه حتمن برید فلان رشته......چیزی که باید همگی انجام بدیم انتخاب آگاهانه هست....نه انتخابی که براساس حرف دیگران یا رویاهای بچگی یا توهم های ذهنی باشه
> توی زمان انتخاب رشته با کسایی آشنا شدم که حتی بعداز 7 سال خوندن پزشکی رو ول کردن
> خیلی از این افراد موقع ورود به رشته ذهنیت های عجیب غریبی داشتن........یه مثال ساده بزنم مثل وقتی که همگی مون تازه وارد دبیرستان شدیم و اغلب اون اوایل میگفتیم من قراره دکتر بشم ولی وقتی کم کم با واقعیت کنکور روبه رو شدیم خیلی هامون اون تصورات و تموهم ها رو زنده به گور کردیم....کسی هم که فقط با یه سری تصورات اشتباه وارد پزشکی بشه وقتی با واقعیت ماجرا روبه رو میشه تحمل کردنش میشه عذاب و زندگیش تباه میشه.
> 
> جالبه....یه نفر رو دیدم که پزشک عمومی بود ولی پزشکی رو ول کرده و رفته وکیل شده............اینقدر نگید پزشک بشین تا آینده تون تضمین بشه....این یه دروغ بزرگه.....*


یعنی شما نمیخوای زن بگیری
نمیخوای بچه داشته باشی
به یقین بدون در اکثر رشته های دیگه نمی تونی 
علاقه در ایران 30 درصد کاره
70 درصد جامعه و اقتصاد کشورت و بنیان رشته  ات هست
همین که در رشته پزشکی میشه باهاش زندگی تشکیل داد کافیه 
حتی نشه پول دار شد
که اگر خوب باشی میشه
ولی مسعله اینه که در خیلی از رشته های دیگه خوب هم باشی نمیشه تشکیل زندگی داد
من کاری به معلمی و پرستاری و...اینها ندارم ...اونها هم یه زندگی ساده تشکیل میدن ...چون اینها رشته های بنیادی هستن
ولی بسیاری از رشته ها این چنین نیستن 
اگر خوب نبود شما چرا براش زحمت کشیدی
چرا باید استاتر تایپک اگر بده حاضر شده بره دانشگاه آزاد بخونه و هزینه ترمی 10 میلیون رو تقبل بکنه
برای آینده اش 
نگیم برای کمک
چون حتی یه رفته گر شهرداری هم میونه به بقیه کمک کنه 
هر کسی برای آینده خودش تلاش میکنه از جمله خود شما و استارتر تایپک
...همیشه اینو یادت باشه
هیچ کس در پی اصلاح خوی خویش نیست
هر کسی در پی آرایش روی خود است
..
چون نیک بنگری همه تزویر می کنند ...اینو بعدا که با افراد مختلف نشستی و برخاستی متوجه میشی

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> دندون پزشکی رو انتخاب کنید.



دندون و دارو و پزشکی قطعا هر سه رشته های خوبی هستن
هر کسی هم بیاد برای این سه رشته مظلوم نمایی کنه باور نکنید 
پرستاری و معلمی هم در درجه های بعدی رشته های خوبی هستن چون بنیان دارن
من خودم پزشکی میخونم 
ولی هیچ وقت نمیگم پزشکی بده و درامدش کمه 
مگه من میخوام از جیبم چیزی کم بشه .....که بیام مظلوم نمایی کنم
اتفاقا تلاش کنید این سه رشته بسیار ارزشمند هستن ...برای خودتون ...نه برای دیگران
اشباع هم نمیشه مطمعن هستم چون رشته زیر بنایی قوی داره و در ساختار قدرت ایران نفوذ زیادی داره

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یعنی شما نمیخوای زن بگیری
> نمیخوای بچه داشته باشی
> به یقین بودن در اکثر رشته های دیگه نمی تونی 
> علاقه در ایران 30 درصد کاره
> 70 درصد جامعه و اقتصاد کشورت و بنیان رشته  ات هست
> همین که در رشته پزکی میشه باهاش زندگی تشکیل داد کافیه 
> حتی نشه پول دار شد
> که اگر خوب باشی میشه
> ولی مسله اینه که در خیلی از رتشه های دیگه خوب هم باشی نمیشه تشکیل زندگی داد
> ...



*اگه منطقی فکر میکردم و به قول شما زن و بچه ...........باید باکله میرفتم دندون پزشکی یا فیزیوتراپی


با پزشکی میشه زندگی تشکیل داد ؟ 

عجب 

نمیدونم والا.....من که همین الآن نمیدونم هزینه های تحصیل رو چجوری قراره جور کنم.....با هزارتا بدبختی و قرض کردن تازه یه گوشی خریدم....بعدشما میگی با پزشکی زندگی تشکیل بدیم !!!....شاید بقیه شرایط اقتصادیشون روبه راه باشه و بتونن ....من که قراره تا 20 سال آینده رو زندگیم رو بزارم برای درس....شاید توی 40 سالگی زن و زندگی ای هم بشه تشکیل داد

نه داداش پزشکی ای که توی ذهنه شماست فقط اسمش درسته.......*

----------


## elahehroyal

از صدای حقوق بالینی برداشتی

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *اگه منطقی فکر میکردم و به قول شما زن و بچه ...........باید باکله میرفتم دندون پزشکی یا فیزیوتراپی
> 
> 
> با پزشکی میشه زندگی تشکیل داد ؟ 
> 
> عجب 
> 
> نمیدونم والا.....من که همین الآن نمیدونم هزینه های تحصیل رو چجوری قراره جور کنم.....با هزارتا بدبختی و قرض کردن تازه یه گوشی خریدم....بعدشما میگی با پزشکی زندگی تشکیل بدیم !!!....شاید بقیه شرایط اقتصادیشون روبه راه باشه و بتونن ....من که قراره تا 20 سال آینده رو زندگیم رو بزارم برای درس....شاید توی 40 سالگی زن و زندگی ای هم بشه تشکیل داد
> 
> نه داداش پزشکی ای که توی ذهنه شماست فقط اسمش درسته.......*



الهی 
یعنی شما این همه زحمت میکشی که آخرش زن هم نگیری
طفلی میخوای کمک بقیه کنی
بابا جمع کن این ریا کاری رو
زاهدان کاین جلوه در محراب و منبر میکنند ...چون به خلوت میروند آن کار دیگر میکنند 
ما باور میکنیم شما میخوای قهرمان کشور بشی و از زندگی خودت از خودگذشتگی نشون بدی
شغل های دیگر چرا انتخاب نکردی اونها که بهتر میشد کمک بقیه کرد و راحتر ..

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> پرستیژش بالاتره + هیجانیه


پرستیژ بدون پول ایجاد نمیشه عزیزم
تو بدون پول باشی کسی تف کف دستت در این جامعه نمیندازه
هیجان هم خیلی از شغل ها مثل فوریت و آتشنشانی بالاتر دارن
ولی بحث ریاست و پول وسطه
حس قدرت طلبی و پول هست که افراد رو به پزشکی علاقه مند میکنه 
دقت کنی اکثر پزشک ها به غرور میرسن ...چرا چون حس ریاست دارن  و این ریاست نیازمند ثروت هم هست 
افراد کمال گرا  اکثرا  پزشک میشن
حتی اکثر خانم های پزشک حاضرن تا آخر عمر ازدواج نکنن مگر با کسی از خودشون بالاتر ...چون حس کمال گرایی وسطه و قدرت

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> الهی 
> یعنی شما این همه زحمت میکشی که آخرش زن هم نگیری
> طفلی میخوای کمک بقیه کنی
> بابا جمع کن این ریا کاری رو
> زاهدان کاین جلوه در محراب و منبر میکنند ...چون به خلوت میروند آن کار دیگر میکنند 
> ما باور میکنیم شما میخوای قهرمان کشور بشی و از زندگی خودت از خودگذشتگی نشون بدی



*


شاید باورت نشه ولی تو شاید 100 دمین نفری هستی که توی این چندساله توی زندگیم افکاری رو که داشتم مسخره کردن و هزارتا انگ و القاب مختلف روانه ام کردن

تا الآن تونستم براساس افکار خودم پیش برم و بهشون رنگ واقعیت ببخشم.

مطمعن باش تا آخرین لحظه زندگیم هم همینطوری پیش میرم..........میخوای اسمش رو هرچی دوست داری بزار........افکار و حرفای همچین آدمایی چیزی رو برای من تغییر نمیده


درکل بحث رو به حاشیه نبرید.....توصیه من به همه ی بچه ها انتخاب آگاهانه هست همین و بس*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> اره خب 
> پولم خیلی مهمه ینی در اولویت های اوله، من که نمیگم تو پزشکی پول نیست ولی اوایلش نه واقعا نیست حداقل تا ۱۰ سال اون چیزایی تو ذهنمونه نداره .ولی به قول شما از هیچی بهتره
> این نمونه افرادی هم گفتید صرفا بخاطر پولش اومدن ولی کلی نگاه کنی پزشک خوبم هست ینی از این جامعه ۱۰۰ هزار نفری ۵۰ هزار نفر پیدا نمشن حال کنن با پزشکی؟
> اون ۵۰ هزار باقی شم بخاطر وضع اقتصادی کشیده شدن خب
> 
> دندون بهتره
> اتشنشان + فوریت هیجانش بالاتر هست ولی امنیت جانی نه


دندون در کوتاه مدت خوبه ......ولی در بلند مدت پزشکی بهتره...و حس ریاست رو پزشکی بیشتر به افراد میده
یعنی پزشکی بیشتر میتونه خودش رو به بقیه پز بده....
اینه که همیشه جنگی بین پرستار و پزشک وجود داره
خیلی از پرستار ها میشناسم 
میگفتن من ناچارم برای زندگیم برم کار کنم و گرنه 1 ثانیه حاضر نبودم این غرور و این حس ریاست و زور گویی این پزشکان عقده ای رو تحمل کنم این حرف دل یه پرستاره ...
ولی دندون پزشک نمیتونه به کسی دستور بده
البته این برای اکثر پزشکا صدق میکنه
حتی تا جایی متونم بگم تعدادی از پزشکا حتی با مرض هاشون هم خوب رفتار نمی کنن و از دید بالا به پایین با مریض برخورد میکنن ...من خودم به چند تا پزشک متخصص و فوق تخصص که مراجعه کردم برام ثابت شده
سلام میکنی جواب نمیده ...این اول کار...بعد مثل طلبکارا چتتتتتتتته سریع که من کار دارم برگه رو پرت میکنه جلوت ...اینها همش نشون میده این حس ریاست خودش رو میخواد ثابت کنه
بردارم رفته پاش عمل کرده پزشکه به جای عذر خواهی گفته بیای اعتراض کنی میدم کتکت هم بزنن ...نمیگم همه شون اینجور هستن
ولی بالای 90 درصدشون میگن حرفی که من میگم درسته ...چیزی که من میگم صحیح هست ...و کاری که کردم کاملا درسته ...چرا چون م در جامعه بالاتر از تو هستم

----------


## meghdad

توی توهمت خوش باش حاجی  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Avocado

مثل اینکه فعلا تو انجمن تاپیکای انصراف از پزشکی مد شده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ببین بخشی از همین دید مردم باعث شده یه  پزشک خودشو بالاتر بدونه و مقصر هم مردمن، اگه همه رشته ها رو در یه سطح میدیدن اینطوری نبود
> همین که شما میای اینقدر تعریف پزشکیو میکنی اونی که داره اینو میخونه فکر میکنه داره چکار میکنه و کی هسته دو روز دیگه ااین حس برتر بودنو بهش میده،
> از طرفی نمیشه گفت رشته ها برابرن در واقعیت ، بخاطر همین اقتصاد خراب.


مگر ریاست چیز بدی هست 
یا قدرت چیز بدی هست
تا حالا شده کسی بگه پست ریاست جمهوری بده و بدرد نخوره
ریاست جمهوری همون طوری که دستور میده ...پزشک و خیلی از افراد هم دوست دارن دستور بدن
حس قدرت همیشه وجود داره
عدالت همیشه هست
ولی بدون در کل تاریخ این قدرت و ریاست و مقام هست که عدالت رو به چالش میکشونه
پزشکی که افتاده باشه و خاکی بشه میشه حکیم ولی من تعداد اندکی میشناسم 
چون میدونی مثل چیه ......تو میلیارد ها ثروت داشته باشی و برای خودت ازش استفاده نکنی
یه دیدی وجود داره چه در بین ثروت مندا چه در بین اکثر پزشکا و کسانی که دید از بالا به پایین دارن اینه
که من زحمت کشیدم به اینجا رسیدم...بقیه هم مثل من زحمت بکشن به جای من برسن
چون اونها تنبل هستن ...جایگاه پایین تری از من دارن و باید حرف منو گوش بدن و من صحیح تر فکر میکنم
یه پزشک  وق تخصص میشناسم ...صراحتا در یه قضیه با کمال پر رویی اینو به خودم گفت ...من در جامعه بیشتر گشتم و علم بیشتری از تو دارم پس لجبازی نکن و حرف منو گوش کن

----------


## meghdad

> مگر ریاست چیز بدی هست 
> یا قدرت چیز بدی هست
> تا حالا شده کسی بگه پست ریاست جمهوری بده و بدرد نخوره
> ریاست جمهوری همون طوری که دستور میده ...پزشک و خیلی از افراد هم دوست دارن دستور بدن
> حس قدرت همیشه وجود داره
> عدالت همیشه هست
> ولی بدون در کل تاریخ این قدرت و ریاست و مقام هست که عدالت رو به چالش میکشونه
> پزشکی که افتاده باشه و خاکی بشه میشه حکیم ولی من تعداد اندکی میشناسم 
> چون میدونی مثل چیه ......تو میلیارد ها ثروت داشته باشی و برای خودت ازش استفاده نکنی
> ...


ای بابا دوست عزیز مطمعنی فقط پزشکی راه پولسازیه؟
به قول شما؟
پس چرا یسری ادم بدون ۲۰ سال صرف کردن عمرشون الان درامد میلیون دلاری دارن؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ای بابا دوست عزیز مطمعنی فقط پزشکی راه پولسازیه؟
> به قول شما؟
> پس چرا یسری ادم بدون ۲۰ سال صرف کردن عمرشون الان درامد میلیون دلاری دارن؟


بحث فقط پول نیست
پول مساوی هست با دندون پزشکی ..تجارت و بعضی شغل های آزاد
علاوه بر پول حس ریاست هست 
همون طوری که در طول تاریخ خیلی ها برای قدرت رو ریاست جنگیدند ..
این حس ریاست و احترام و پرستیژ هم باعث خواهد شد خیلی ها بیان سمت پزشکی
چون پزشک دستور میده ...و دوست داره ریس باشه 
حتی تو به یه مریض تنها دستور بدی این حس رو به تو القا میکنه 
اصلا خیلی ها به همین خاطر میخونن
مگه رئیس بودن بده ...خیلی ها دنبالش هستن ...خیلی ها دوست دارن بهشون احترام بزارن....انسان ها تشنه ی احترام هستن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> توی توهمت خوش باش حاجی


 :Yahoo (3): 

*شاعر این موقع ها میگه :*
* Dream on little dreamer*
*This is how it all begins
Move your feet
Feel how sweet it is*
*Dream on little dreamer
Follow all of your signs
You gotta gather up what you need
You gotta choose a direction
And when the moment is right for you
You gotta go*
*You gotta keep your ideals high
You got to know that the sky belongs to no one
You know you got to go*
*Keep on little dreamer
Keep hold of all that you are
Move your feet
Feel how sweet it is*
*Dream on little dreamer
Follow all of your signs
You gotta gather up what you need
You gotta choose a direction
And when the moment is right for you
**You gotta go
*
*https://download.mp3-j.icu/d/Above-a...-Got-To-Go.mp3*

----------


## Avocado

> ای بابا دوست عزیز مطمعنی فقط پزشکی راه پولسازیه؟
> به قول شما؟
> پس چرا یسری ادم بدون ۲۰ سال صرف کردن عمرشون الان درامد میلیون دلاری دارن؟


تعداد این آدما از انگشتای دستم کمتره
در حال حاضر وباتوجه به شرایط فعلی ایران،تنها شغلی که نیاز به سرمایه اولیه چندانی نداره ودرآمد خوبی هم داره پزشکیه.دوست خانوادگی ما تو یکی از روستاهای گیلان داره طرحشو میگذرونه و۱۵میلیون حقوقشه.کدوم شغلی بدون هیچ سابقه کاری چنین حقوقی میده؟

----------


## meghdad

> *شاعر این موقع ها میگه :*
> * Dream on little dreamer*
> *This is how it all begins
> Move your feet
> Feel how sweet it is*
> *Dream on little dreamer
> Follow all of your signs
> You gotta gather up what you need
> You gotta choose a direction
> ...


چه آهنگ توپی بود مرسی زیرو جان


رویا پردازی کن رویاپرداز کوچیک

اینجوریه ک همه چیز شروع میشه استارت میخوره!
پاهاتو تکون بده قدم بردار...
این حس شیرین تجربه کن...
رویا پردازی کن رویاپرداز کوچیک
نشونه هارو دنبال کن ...
تو باید چیزایی ک لازم داریو جمع کنی...
تو باید یه مسیریو انتخاب کنی...
و وقتی ک اون لحظه واست اماده میشه...
تو باید بری...
تو باید ایده هاتو خیلی بالا نگه داری....
تو باید بدونی ک آسمون متعلق به هیچ کسی نیست...
تو میدونی ک باید بری...
همینجوری به راهت ادامه رویا پرداز کوچیک...
تموم اونچیزی ک هستی نگه دار...
پاهاتو تکون بده قدم بردار...
این حس شیرین تجربه کن...
رویاپردازی کن رویا پرداز کوچیک..
نشونه هارو دنبال کن....
تو باید اونچیزایی ک لازم داری جمع کنی....
تو باید یه مسیرو انتخاب کنی...
و وقتی ک اون لحظه واست مناسب شد
تو باید بری ... :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hsjohvid

این ها حقوق وایزی هست در صورتی که که اصل پول را در قالب کارانه دولت میده که بستگی داره به تعداد مریص و عمل جراحی که کمه کمه 30 الی چهل میلیونه حتی بعضی پزشکان خیلی خوب 200 میلیون در ماه هم مگیرند اما شاید حقوقش سه میلیون باشه

----------


## hsjohvid

> جراح ارتوپد
> (تمامی ارقام به ریال)
> فایل پیوست 94740
> پزشک عمومی
> دقیق ببینید!
> « حقوق » بیمارستان « پزشک عمومی » ۹۷۱ هزار
> فایل پیوست 94741
> متخصص قلب
> فایل پیوست 94742
> ...


اصل موضوع از زبان وزیر قبلی در یک مصاحبه تا متوجه بشید این فیش های حقوقی زیاد مهم نیست 

اما اشتباهی که در مورد کارانه پزشکان متخصص شاغل در وزارت بهداشت انجام  شده این است که افرادی که از بیرون نگاه می‌کنند، تفاوت حقوق و کارانه  پزشکان متخصص را نمی‌دانند، از نظر حقوق پرداختی، وزارت بهداشت در بین  دستگاههای دولتی تقریبا در رتبه 10 به بعد است و حقوق پرسنل آن بالا نیست و  انقاقا کارکنان وزارت بهداشت حقوق‌های کمی دریافت می‌کنند.
به عنوان  مثال یک متخصص جراح مغز که امروز از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل می‌شود، حقوق  ماهیانه اش، دو میلیون و 160 هزار تومان است، یا یک متخصص داخلی در زمانی  که از دانشگاه فارغ التخصیل می‌شود ماهیانه یک میلیون و 800 هزار تومان  حقوق می‌گیرد.

ایرنا: منظورتان حقوق دوران طرح است؟
هاشمی: بله، این حقوق های مربوط به دوران طرح است که حقوق بالایی نیست.

ایرنا: ولی دریافتی‌های مربوط به کارانه متفاوت است.
هاشمی:  بله، اتفاقی که از 22 سال پیش در قالب قانون خودگردانی بیمارستان‌ها  افتاده این است که در این قالب گفته‌اند، پزشکان و برخی گروه‌های غیرپزشکی  به هر نسبت که در بیمارستان دولتی کار کردند و درآمدزایی داشتند، یک بخشی  از درآمد آنها به عنوان کارانه به خودشان پرداخت شود و بخشی دیگر نیز برای  بیمارستان باشد.
مثلا اگر یک جراح در یک ماه معادل 500 میلیون تومان  برای بیمارستان کار کرد، سیستم مثلا 100 میلیون تومان آن را در قالب کارانه  به خودش بدهد یا اگر 50 میلیون تومان درآمدزایی داشت، 25 یا 30 میلیون  تومان آن را به عنوان کارانه و جدا از حقوق به خودش پرداخت کنند.
در  واقع وزارت بهداشت با بسیاری از این پزشکان رابطه حقوقی هم ندارد، بسیاری  از این متخصصان دوره طرح را می‌گذرانند و در واقع نوعی اجاره یا معامله بین  وزارت بهداشت و آنان انجام می شود، وزارت بهداشت می‌گوید به جای اینکه  بروی بیرون مطب بزنی، بیا و در بیمارستان دولتی کار کن، بیمارستان، تجهیزات  و مریض از وزارت بهداشت و کار از تو، هر چقدر هم که درآمد داشتی به نسبتی  مثلا یک سوم پزشک و یک سوم بیمارستان بین دو طرف تقسیم می‌شود.

ایرنا: منظورتان این است که این درآمدها را نباید به عنوان حقوق تلقی کنیم؟
هاشمی:  بله، اما برخی آقایان این کارانه‌ها را به عنوان فیش حقوقی مطرح می‌کنند،  واقعیت این است که وزارت بهداشت بیش از اعتباراتی که از دولت می‌گیرد،  درآمد اختصاصی از مسیر ارائه خدمات دارد و سالیانه هزاران میلیارد تومان از  این مسیر درآمد کسب می‌کند، بنابراین بین حقوق‌های کلانی که برخی مدیران  گرفته‌اند و کارانه پزشکان خیلی فرق می‌کند.

**کارانه نباشد، هزینه‌های مردم 5 برابر می‌شود و بیمارستان‌ها ورشکسته می‌شوند
برخی  مدیران حقوق‌های کلانی دریافت کرده‌اند اما حالا عده‌ای می‌خواهند با  مقایسه کارانه و حقوق پزشکان، پزشکان را هم از این مسیر دوباره بدنام کنند.
پزشکان  متخصصی که به این شیوه در بیمارستانهای دولتی کار می‌کنند،تعدادشان کم  نیست و اگر بخواهیم بگوییم این متخصصان از بیمارستان‌های دولتی بیرون بروند  و برای خودشان کار کنند، هزینه‌های مردم چهار تا پنج برابر افزایش می‌یابد  و اگر این اتفاق بیفتد، پزشکان متخصص از بیمارستانهای دولتی خارج می شوند و  بیمارستان‌های دولتی ورشکسته می شوند.

----------


## prince

> بحث سر بقیه حرفا نیست ، بحث سر اینه که اسم تاپیکتون فیش حقوقی پزشکاس و با چنتا عکس که مسلما فیکن یسری نتیجه گیری کردین که اصلا مورد قبول هیچ عقل سلیمی نیست.
> شاید حالا اقتضای سنتونه ولی در حال حاضر ۱ تومن ۲ تومن پول خورد حساب میشه. من به شخصه با ۱۰ روز کار (حدود ۹ ساعت) توی اسنپ راحت به طور خالص حداقل ۱/۵ رو درمیارم. فکر میکنید اگه بگید پزشک عمومی ۱۵ تومن حقوق میگیره خیلی زیاد و نجومیه؟ در واقع پولی نیست نسبت به وضعیت و تورم جامعه ما. به قول این دوستمون ۱ تا ۳ تومن حقوق رزیدنت ها و اینترناست. شما که پزشکی میخونید میتونید از دانشگاتون سوال کنید. راجب بقیه حرفاتون بله کاملا قبول دارم که اینجا بهشت پزشکان نیست و پزشکی صد در صد اون چیزی نیست که همه راجبش فکر میکنن. اما باز با توجه به این صنعت و اقتصاد فلج ما یکی از بهترین شغل هاست و هیچ شکی توش نیست.
> اگه بی احترامی کردم عذر میخوام


من با نظراتت کاملا موافقم پزشکی اون بهشت برین که راحت میلیاردی در بیاری نیست اما این فیشا و حقوق مشخصا جوکه من دوست پزشک دارم .پرستار دارم در جریانم  وضعیتشون چطوریه این به کنار عقل سلیم باور میکنه ماهی یک تومن یا حتی سه تومن  بگیره   :Yahoo (21):  .بعدم میاد میگه پرستار که از ما کمتر زحمت کشیده و زودتر به نتیجه میرسه دیگه اینو همه میدونن وزات بهداشت ایران معروف به وزارت پرشکانه همه پول و حمایت برای پزشکاست بدبختی و مسولیت گردن پرستارا (سوند رو ما میزنیم پولش میره تو جیب پزشک .بخیه رو ما میزنیم پولش میره تو جیب پزشک و...) .برا همین پرستارا بیشترشون دنبال مهاجرتن .حقیقت اینه پزشکا تو ایران تو تحصیل حمایت و درامد ندارن ولی وقتی تموم کنن خوب درمیارن و اگه زرنگ و فعال باشن میلیاردی هم میتونن در بیارن .من نمیخوام علیه پزشکای خوبمون جو درست کنم ولی این مشکلات تو کشور هست و انکارم نمیشه .

----------


## lix_Max

کنکور تجربی یه سفره ای هست که هرکی به اندازه دهن خودش داره ازش تغذیه میکنه.
خب قطعاااااپزشکی که معروف باشه درامدش بالاس.خب یه آرایشگر معروف هم بقول خود شما تا ۸۰ میل میتونه درامد داشته باشه.اما نکته اینجاس که تعداد پزشکای پولدار خیلی بیشتره جدا از بحث پرستیژ کاری.....
آرزو میکنم یه روزی برسه که کسی فقط بر حسب حقوق و درامد یه رشته رو انتخاب نکنه چون همون فرد به دلیل نداشتن عشق به کارش توی شرایطی که همه رشته ها داره میره به سمت اشباع شدن از کاری که بخاطرش زندگیشو گذاشته نا امید نشه و افسوس نخوره..

----------


## Mohsen781

سلام ممنون از اطلاعات مفیدی که تو این تایپیک مطرح کردید 
فقط یه سوال واسم پیش اومده و اونم این که چرا حالا به رضا بابایی گیر دادی؟! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hosseineset

الان به نظرم پول فقط توی اینستاگرامه. مثل بنز دارن پول درمیارن یه عده :Yahoo (19): 
کتاب جعبه سیاه اینستاگرام

----------


## BenKenobi

شانس ما چرا کنکور امسال انقدر بدگویی از پزشکی زیاد شد

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شانس ما چرا کنکور امسال انقدر بدگویی از پزشکی زیاد شد


*بدگویی نیست.....باید ذهنیت این همه آدم از اون چیزی که به اشتباه دچارش شدن تغییر کنه

پزشکی قبول شدن به معنی تموم شدن مشکلات و رسیدن به یه زندگی رویایی و ایده آل نیست......با قبول شدن توی این رشته تازه باید تجربه کنی سختی کشیدن و فداکردن خوشی هات توی زندگی چه معنایی داره

نمیدونم کی توی سراین ملت کرده اگه پزشکی بخونی آینده ات تضمینه......یه پزشک آینده خودش رو برای رسیدن به هدفش فدا میکنه

الآن به نظرتون اون همه پزشک که توی این 9 یا 10 ماهه شب و روز درگیر کرونا شدن آینده شون تضمین شده ؟؟؟

اگه به فکر تضمین کردن آینده دیگرانی بفرما پزشکی بخون....اگه دنبال آینده و خوشی های خودتی پس راه رو اشتباه نیا


اگه امسال کنکور داری ازالآن خودت رو درگیر این بحث ها نکن رفیق....اینجور جاها فقط بهت ضرر میرسونه...ایشالا بعداز کنکور با یه نتیجه عالی حسابی پرس وجو و تحقیق میکنی*

----------


## BenKenobi

> *بدگویی نیست.....باید ذهنیت این همه آدم از اون چیزی که به اشتباه دچارش شدن تغییر کنه
> 
> پزشکی قبول شدن به معنی تموم شدن مشکلات و رسیدن به یه زندگی رویایی و ایده آل نیست......با قبول شدن توی این رشته تازه باید تجربه کنی سختی کشیدن و فداکردن خوشی هات توی زندگی چه معنایی داره
> 
> نمیدونم کی توی سراین ملت کرده اگه پزشکی بخونی آینده ات تضمینه......یه پزشک آینده خودش رو برای رسیدن به هدفش فدا میکنه
> 
> الآن به نظرتون اون همه پزشک که توی این 9 یا 10 ماهه شب و روز درگیر کرونا شدن آینده شون تضمین شده ؟؟؟
> 
> اگه به فکر تضمین کردن آینده دیگرانی بفرما پزشکی بخون....اگه دنبال آینده و خوشی های خودتی پس راه رو اشتباه نیا
> ...


نه من که ۹۹ کنکور دادم و پزشکی هم تو انتخاب رشته اولویت گذاشتم، ولی هر چی بیشتر مطلب دربارش میبینم بیشتر پشیمون میشم از تصمیمم. البته علاقه هم دارم و سختی هاش رو میدونستم ولی بدگویی از این رشته بیش از حد شده امسال.

----------


## prince

> نه من که ۹۹ کنکور دادم و پزشکی هم تو انتخاب رشته اولویت گذاشتم، ولی هر چی بیشتر مطلب دربارش میبینم بیشتر پشیمون میشم از تصمیمم. البته علاقه هم دارم و سختی هاش رو میدونستم ولی بدگویی از این رشته بیش از حد شده امسال.


این بدگویی ها ناشی از شرایط اجتماعی و اقتصادیه زیاد توجه نکن  .اگه معیارت علاقه است نگران نباش چون سختی هاش رو به جون میخری و هم از درسش لذت میبری هم از کارش و موفق میشی و نگران بازار کار اینده و اینا نباش به قول دوستان پزشک گشنه نمیمونه :Yahoo (20): .

----------


## fatemehs77h

سلام بچه ها.اولا احتمالا این عکسها برای دانشجوهاست.ثانیا پزشک عمومی واقعا درآمد زیادی نداره.من خودم یه دفعه رفته بودم درمانگاه دیدم پزشک داشت به پرستار می گفت خداشاهده با این درآمد دخل وخرجم نمی خونه.حیف اینهمه زحمت.گویا حقوقش با پرستار اونجا اونقدر تفاوت نداشت جوری که من فهمیدم.ولی تخصص خب درآمدش زیاده.البته اون پزشکا که شما می گید نمونش فامیل ماست.متخصص چشمه ولی مولتی میلیلردره ولی کاراصلیش بسازبفروشیه.هرساله خیلی پزشکا امتحان تخصص می دن که خیلی قبولیش سخته.خلاصه پزشکی یه راه20سالست.باید تخصص گرفت.ازطرفی سخت ترین مهاجرتو دارن.اگر دنبال پولید برید دندان.اصن سمت پزشکی نیاین.اگر عاشقید واقعا بیاین. من خودم پرستاری آزاد تهران قبول شدم چندسال پیش.می رفتم کتابخونه می دیدم چندتا از بچه های پزشکی داشتن می خوندن برای کنکور که برن دندون :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113): خلاصه آواز دهل از دور خوش است.

----------


## mahdi_artur

درخواست حذف تاپیک  @Araz

----------

